# My 3000 miles trip to the Great Circle



## Joaquin (Jan 15, 2018)

Came back from an amazing 3000 miles road trip!

We covered, in 10 days: Yosemite Tioga pass, Death Valley, Las Vegas, Zion, Bryce, Arches, Monument valley, Grand Canyon North rim, Page - Antelope Canyon, Grand Canyon South rim, Sedona, Arizona's Route 66, and the way back home with a visit to the Kettleman city SC.

If I was in love with the car, oh boy, now it totally ruined any other cars. Autopilot is just amazing on this kind of trips, it was ON like 80% of the time. Also, range anxiety is now totally something from the past. Not any single issue related to charging, or trip delays because of that.

The car got more attention than I expected from some people. Even now, it's still rare to see one in those areas. In fact, I did not see any other Model 3 in the whole trip.

The temperature pre-conditioning from the App saved us from the heat almost every day. Could not have done this trip in July without it.

Also, the most important lessons learned: KEEP YOUR KEYCARD WITH YOU ALWAYS !

My cellphone as key almost never fails. Except that time when we stopped in the middle of the road for a scenic picture, leaving my wallet inside... and the car refusing to open when trying to get back in. Oh man that was scary!

Fortunately, both my phone and the car had cell coverage, so I could unlock the car through the app. But those few seconds were enough to realize that the keycard should be with me always.


----------



## NEO (Jun 28, 2017)

We took a similar trip. 3000+ miles from Tucson to Flagstaff, Page, Moab, Twin Falls, ID, Boise to Sun Valley then back thru Grand Junction, CO, Salt Lake City, Holbrook, AZ to Tucson and then 2 days later up to Mesa. AZ. 30 days total. Saw more and more Model 3's as we went along. Saw quite a few to be honest.

Agree with the preconditioning. It was 114 in Mesa and the cool down was so nice. Also, the EAP really takes the stress off when driving long distance. I still get a little nervous when passing 18 wheelers though.

Being a first time EV owner, I wasn't too worried about range anxiety but man the superchargers are so nice and when you get 2 or 3 Tesla owners together it's like a really friendly meetup. I wasn't sure how S/X owners would respond to a Model 3 owner but most were very enthusiastic and were asking us all about the car. Also had non-Tesla owners stop by and ask us questions about the car. Also, My daughter's in-laws bought an X after seeing how easy it is to travel long distance.

My big take away is that the range estimator can be off by 10% depending on the conditions and how you drive. Utah & Idaho had a 80 MPH speed limit so I was constantly having to charge sooner than they estimated. It didn't really matter though because there was always a supercharger or destination charger that we could fill up at


----------

